
Digg Upgrades Spam Armor, Unblocks Sites - phyllis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/23/digg-upgrades-spam-armor-unblocks-sites/
======
pg
They wouldn't even need this "feature" if they had a more sophisticated
algorithm for ranking stories on the frontpage. The source of all their
trouble is that a story that makes the frontpage becomes the *top* story on
it, instead of working its way up like on reddit (and here).

